# food for oscars



## mandy2802 (Apr 23, 2008)

hi
*** just bought 2 tiger oscars i was wondering what different food would they take and whats best for them thanks


----------



## BlackShark11k (Feb 16, 2007)

High quality pellets such as cichlid gold are great for a staple. Bloodworms and frozen foods make great occasional treats


----------



## Oneeyedgeckz (Nov 30, 2005)

My oscars love the omega one cichlid pellets, hikari cichlid pellets (ocassionally I switch this with cichli gold), and tetra cichlid sticks Freeze dried krill are a great treat. Its good to feed multiple types of staple foods as they all have different nutrients that the fish need.

I never feed my oscars live fish. It has the possibility of introducing parasites and illnesses and often makes your fish more aggressive.


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) Agree w/ above. A staple pellet plus various treats will make for a comprehensive diet. My pellet of choice is a bit pricier than most but the fish love it so I spend the xtra money. http://www.dainichi.com/cichlid_food.html . I also feed live worms & crickets, freezedried krill, algae wafers & frozen bloodworms & shrimp. Ocassional blanched peas are tossed in for good measure. 'T'


----------



## Al'Thor (Mar 11, 2006)

For pellets I feed both Hikari Bio Gold+ and Dainichi Ultima. This makes up about 80% of their diet. Outside of that I give them treats of live gutloaded crickets, shrimp, raw fish, vitamin injected worms, and different fruits and veggies. None of my fish particularly care for their veggies(like me :lol: ) so I trick them by stuffing bits of kale and spinach in chunks of shrimp. I don't feed any frozen food because they seem to make a mess of the tank.


----------

